# S5 Visualsierungen



## 4nD1 (15 April 2011)

Wir haben bei uns im Werk an einigen S5-Anlagen(S5-115U  CPU 944B) Visualsierungspcs stehen. Diese PC sind mit einer Videokarte mit der S5 verbunden. Nun wollte ich wissen, wie ich eine Datensicherung von dieser Visualsierung machen kann. Wenn das denn überhaupt geht.


----------



## Approx (15 April 2011)

Ach wie gut das niemand weiß, wie denn da die Software heißt!
Ansonsten: Image der Rechner anlegen.
Appro


----------



## Senator42 (15 April 2011)

*PC mit Videokarte zur S5 verbinden*



4nD1 schrieb:


> Wir haben bei uns im Werk an einigen S5-Anlagen(S5-115U  CPU 944B) Visualsierungspcs stehen. Diese PC sind mit einer Videokarte mit der S5 verbunden.


"mit einer Videokarte mit der S5 verbunden" ?? wie geht das denn?
Ist da sicher keine RS232/TTY-Leitung ?


----------



## Boxy (15 April 2011)

Wo kommen denn dann die (wohl) RGB Leitungen her? Oder wie ist dieser PC mit der S5 verbunden?

Für die S5 gabs einige Möglichkeiten zur Visu. WF470 und WF480 oder dann gabs auch mal OEM Kommunikationsprozessoren welche gesteckt werden konnten ...


----------



## 4nD1 (15 April 2011)

Approx schrieb:


> Ach wie gut das niemand weiß, wie denn da die Software heißt!
> Ansonsten: Image der Rechner anlegen.
> Appro


Ich hab jetzt noch einmal an der Anlage geschaut. Und ein Rechner ansich ist doch garnicht vorhanden sondern nur ein Bildschirm und eine Tastatur. Die Verbindung zur S5 erfolgt mit 3 Kojax Kabel.



Senator42 schrieb:


> "mit einer Videokarte mit der S5 verbunden" ?? wie geht das denn?
> Ist da sicher keine RS232/TTY-Leitung ?


 
Ne die Verbindung ist über ein Kojax Kabel aufgebaut.



Boxy schrieb:


> Wo kommen denn dann die (wohl) RGB Leitungen her? Oder wie ist dieser PC mit der S5 verbunden?
> 
> Für die S5 gabs einige Möglichkeiten zur Visu. WF470 und WF480 oder dann gabs auch mal OEM Kommunikationsprozessoren welche gesteckt werden konnten ...


 
Also eine Extra-Karte ist schon gesteckt aber was das für eine Karte ist weiß ich jetzt nun nicht.


----------



## Lars Weiß (15 April 2011)

4nD1 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt noch einmal an der Anlage geschaut. Und ein Rechner ansich ist doch garnicht vorhanden sondern nur ein Bildschirm und eine Tastatur. Die Verbindung zur S5 erfolgt mit 3 Kojax Kabel.
> 
> Also eine Extra-Karte ist schon gesteckt aber was das für eine Karte ist weiß ich jetzt nun nicht.



Dann brauchst du auch kein Backup machen - is ja nix da ...


----------



## 4nD1 (15 April 2011)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> Dann brauchst du auch kein Backup machen - is ja nix da ...


 
Ja doch da muss ja schon irgendwas sein sonst würde die Bildschrime ja nichts anzeigen. Und das was auf den Bildschirmen läuft wollte ich sichern,fals es mal zu einem Systemausfall kommt, damit ich dann davon noch eine Datensicherung habe.


----------



## Approx (15 April 2011)

4nD1 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt noch einmal an der Anlage geschaut. Und ein Rechner ansich ist doch garnicht vorhanden sondern nur ein Bildschirm und eine Tastatur. Die Verbindung zur S5 erfolgt mit 3 Kojax Kabel.
> Ne die Verbindung ist über ein Kojax Kabel aufgebaut.
> Also eine Extra-Karte ist schon gesteckt *aber was das für eine Karte ist weiß ich jetzt nun nicht*


Du meinst sicher die 3 "RGB" (für rot-gelb-blau) Koaxialkabel die an die S5-Baugruppe angeschlossen sind. Die Baugruppe hat eine Siemens- MLFB-Nummer die z.B. mit "6ES5-xxx" beginnt. Wenn Du diese Nummer aufschreibst, dann könnte Tante Google vielleicht etwas wissen. 

Vielleicht diese Baugruppe: LINK

Approx


----------



## 4nD1 (15 April 2011)

Auf der Baugruppe steht 6Av1242-0AB10 laut Google ist es eine CP527.
So wie mir scheint läuft das Programm für die Visualisierung auf einem Ram. Nun frage ich mich aber immer noch wie bekomm ich davon ein Backup.


----------



## eYe (15 April 2011)

Ein CP527 wird laut Forum mit der Software COM GRAPH oder Comtext programmiert. Mit der entsprechenden Software kannst du das Programm auslesen und sichern.

Such am besten ienfach mal hier im Forum nach CP527, z.B.:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=9872&highlight=CP527
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=12144&highlight=CP527


----------



## Der Pfälzer (15 April 2011)

4nD1 schrieb:


> Auf der Baugruppe steht 6Av1242-0AB10 laut Google ist es eine CP527.
> So wie mir scheint läuft das Programm für die Visualisierung auf einem Ram. Nun frage ich mich aber immer noch wie bekomm ich davon ein Backup.



Die Software ist COM527 und ist ein Optionspaket des S5-Editors.

Wenn du die S5-Dateien hast, schau mal nach Dateien mit der Endung .527

Gruß Roland


----------



## Woldo (15 April 2011)

Lad dir am besten das Handbuch bei Siemens herunter http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/23773990

Gruß Woldo


----------



## JoopB (15 April 2011)

Mit dass S5 optionpakket COM GRAPH kan mann der CP526, CP527 und CP528 programmieren oder sicheren. Nicht alle S5 online kabel understutsen der communication mit dieser Cp's. Am beste geht das mit eine alte Siemens PG.  Mit eine PG750 konte mann noch normaal mit dieser tool programmieren (Geht nur online) aber mit eine XP machine ist das eine rampe. Die navigation der Cursor must men mit der peiltaste machen, aber das geht so trage dass men 10x taste unter gedrukt hatte und dan ist der cursor 1 oder 2 ziele nach unten, mir erfolg dass er nich aus die gewunste plats bekomt.

Wir haben heute noch 1 CP 527 in einzatz welche anfang 1990 in betrieb genomen ist. Mit der ram haben wir noch keine probleme bekomme. Aber wir haben heute das 3e Bildschirm daran. Das 2e ist einde jahre 90 geweckseld und ware nog eine RGB schirm. Aber in +/- 2008 was dass 2e auch ende Leben. Wir haben auf dass moment all eine RGB/VGA confentor von der Firma UNIS in haus und mit dieser confentor und eine alte buro monitor hatten wir wieder BILD. Wir haben auf das moment ein TFT monitor mit eine resotution von 800x600 gekauft und wehn dieser nach +/- 4 woche geliefert wurde gemontiert. Ich wiess nicht of dieser resolution heute nog lieferbar ist.

Joop


----------



## 4nD1 (18 April 2011)

So die 527-Dateien hat die Firma noch. Nun heißt es erstmal das Programm um anschauen finden und möglichst auch ne beschreibung dafür.
Hat da jemand zufällig was rumliegen??


----------



## 4nD1 (4 Mai 2011)

Kurze Frage noch zu dem Thema.

Wenn der Bildschrim/die Karte ausfällt bleiben dann die Werte wie sie sind oder ändern sie sich? Denke mal die werden in nem Datenbaustein geschrieben oder wie war das bei der S5? 

Danke JoopB


----------



## Der Pfälzer (4 Mai 2011)

4nD1 schrieb:


> So die 527-Dateien hat die Firma noch. Nun heißt es erstmal das Programm um anschauen finden und möglichst auch ne beschreibung dafür.
> Hat da jemand zufällig was rumliegen??



Die Handbücher COM527 (3! Stück) hab ich hier noch rumliegen.
Zum kopieren aber zuviel.

Gibt es beim großen S keinen Download (hab nicht nachgesehen) ?

Gruß Roland


----------



## 4nD1 (4 Mai 2011)

Der Pfälzer schrieb:


> Die Handbücher COM527 (3! Stück) hab ich hier noch rumliegen.
> Zum kopieren aber zuviel.
> 
> Gibt es beim großen S keinen Download (hab nicht nachgesehen) ?
> ...


Ne da hab ich nichts gefunden.

Kannst du mir dabei helfen?

Wenn der Bildschrim/die Karte ausfällt bleiben dann die Werte wie sie sind oder ändern sie sich? Denke mal die werden in nem Datenbaustein geschrieben oder wie war das bei der S5?


----------



## Der Pfälzer (4 Mai 2011)

Woldo schrieb:


> Lad dir am besten das Handbuch bei Siemens herunter http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/23773990
> 
> Gruß Woldo



das ist das Handbuch für die COM GRAPH - Software, glaub ich.
Damit hab ich nicht gearbeitet. Falls du diese hast, OK.

Ich habe COM527 (und alter DOS S5-Editor) benutzt.
Falls du an den HBs dazu Interesse hast könnte ich mich dazu durchringen,
dir diese gegen eine eidesstattliche Zusage :sb15:, dass du mir diese wieder zurückschickts, ne Zeit überlassen -> PN.

Die Werte sind in der SPS in DBs oder MWs, bleiben also entsprechend den SPS-Regeln bzw. Programmierung erhalten / nicht erhalten.

Gruß Roland


----------



## JoopB (4 Mai 2011)

4nD1 schrieb:


> Wenn der Bildschrim/die Karte ausfällt bleiben dann die Werte wie sie sind oder ändern sie sich? Denke mal die werden in nem Datenbaustein geschrieben oder wie war das bei der S5?


 
Died werte bleiben behalten. Die daten sind in Datenbaustein(en) und/oder Merker bereich geschrieben oder gelesen.

Rund 2002 hatte wir eine Maschine mit ein CP526 haben mit probleme mit die CP/Monitor. Wir haben +/- eine Woche met ein PG die daten gesteurt und haben in die Woche eine ProtoolPro RT geprogrammiert auf eine Panel PC bis heute lauf die machine mit der Protool RT. 

Unsere CP527 ist von ende 1989, der SPS ist heute eine 135U cpu 928B, in anfang eine 928A. Aber wir wollen die steurung innen eine termin von einige Jahre umbauwe nach ein 31xF PN/DP cpu mit eine WinCC(Flex) RT HMI/Scada. 
Bis heute keine probleme mit der CP527, aber 2x bildschirm mit RGB kaput und heute eine flache panel monitor mit VGA und eine RGB/VGA umformer. Aber die resolution ist 600x800 und heute ist est schwierig um an ein Bildschirm zu kommen mit diese resolution. 

MVG,

Joop


----------



## 4nD1 (5 Mai 2011)

Danke ihr Zwei.

Dann ist das also doch so wie bei der S7 mit den DBs.


----------



## JoopB (5 Mai 2011)

Und evt. rezepten sind auch in DB's gespeichert.


----------



## Der Pfälzer (5 Mai 2011)

4nD1 schrieb:


> Dann ist das also doch so wie bei der S7 mit den DBs.



Mit den DBs schon.

Unterschied S5<->S7:
Das Visu-Programm steckt im Speichermodul des CP527.

Gruß Roland


----------



## 4nD1 (6 Mai 2011)

Okay
Danke für die schnellen Antworten


----------

